# Moving a few of my soaps into log molds...



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

This is my 100% Coconut with all coconut oil and unsweetened coconut as an exfoliate. Darn you can't see that the coconut has cosmetic glitter all over the top 


This is my Coffee n Cream, with coffee butter (it's wonderful) and coffee in the white portion and sprinkled on top. If anyone has an idea for me, I really want the white portion white and the coffee, even used grounds or rinsed grounds keep dyeing my white portion muddy. I am going to put the grounds in the dark section, and am looking for something to speckle my white, that looks like coffee grounds...any ideas? Just cut so the scented brown part will darken dramatically (I put cocoa powder in it to make sure it does). Thanks!


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Why not try poppy seeds? if you regrind them and get a powder I don't think you could tell the difference. 
That's all I can some up with for now...My brain is fried 
Beautiful soap though!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Very good idea  I could not even come up with one thing! Thanks Lynn...Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I use ground blueberry seeds in a few soaps and have not had them discolor anything yet. Course, I wasn't doing a white soap, but they were light. I grind mine fine and it doesn't take a lot of them to get an effect. They are dark seeds.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Vicki, when I click on the coconut soap you can see the glitter. It is very pretty. The other does not enlarge.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I have seen poppy seeds Anita, where do you get Blueberry seeds? They have to be easy to get, and cheap. I don't like paying a lot for cosmetic looks of soap. I don't know why I was so shocked that stick blending or stirring in coffee grounds didn't keep the soap white 

Betty, The coffee photo was either to big or that size, so no idea


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Woud it be that coffee is like tea, it stains? Such as one would use on fabric, coffee and tea are used to age the fabric. Makes it old looking.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I like ground vanilla bean in my soap. I have never noticed any staining from it, and I use it a lot. (Of course, ymmv.) You can get it from MMS.


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

How did you get that beautiful texture on top of the coconut soap, Vicki? I know a lot of folks love the loaf-type look, but usually I think it's horrid. That one though is gorgeous!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

A spoon Nicki  I had help in my soap room before Christmas markets and I gave my daughter a spoon to texture the top of this soap like she does her cakes. Honestly when I first saw it, with the glitter (edible glitter  I was a little aghast honestly  But it grew on me. She does it much better than I do, but you can't tell once the bars are cut. I have never sold out this soap anywhere, but this texture/glitter girly girl stuff sells  It sold out. So melt and pour, glitter, pipeing, and oh so cute little flower and heart molds are all sitting on my table  OH Brother! 

Thanks Stacy, I infuse my oils with vanilla or herbs, and see I never thought of simply grinding them up 

I think I am going to use poppy seeds though, it's the exact look I was going for. Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, grinding them up makes them scrubby, so there might be reasons why you wouldn't want to.


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

I will have to try the spoon! I've never liked the ones that look like slices of messed up banana bread, but that's divine.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Have to ask~ what is the easiest way to get the tops glittered? A pouncer, sifter, how do you do it?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The super fine glitter, fairy dust, call it what you want comes with a sifter on top of the container, they also come in all colors. I haven't found them online yet, I bought out a gal on the Vendor list on FB of all her cupcake making stuff, for $50 she sent me 3 large flat rate boxes packed full of stuff, it was like christmas  I won't have to find anything for awhile, but most of the stuff came with Michaels tags on it, so at least we know we can pick up alot of this stuff local. 

My daughter puts the glitter into her hand and hand sprinkles it for a more even distribution (oh brother) but I just shake it all over. With her cakes everyone sees it as a whole, on soap, other than I am going to do some 8 inch round cakes to sell in pieces and as a whole, then I may take more care in hand sprinkling on the glitter  People only see your soap cut in pieces. It is amazing how pretty it makes your soap, cupcakes, even bath bombs rolled in it, look really pretty!!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I just bought a few little glitter shakers...I'll have to look for where I got them. Probably The Conservatorie. They have nice micas.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

So this glitter or dust is not micas? And does it dissolve, stain or make rings in the tub?


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Very Pretty!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

The glitter that I use is somewhat larger than mica, but not much. It is cosmetic glitter, so designed for cosmetics, etc. Micas and glitter in soap don't generally stain or bleed, at least not the ones that I have used. They also do not dissolve.


----------

